# HCG Levels



## Vivanco

Hi all, hope you dont mind me gate crashing for some advice here, having my HCG levels tested on Thursday and as i got my BFP 8 days before AF was due my midwife wants to know my levels, as she was my midwife before and family members midwife we are quite close and as she had twins herself she says she wouldn't be suprised if my early BFP is due to twins!??? Trying not to think about it until my levels come back and my scans but my heart soared when she mentioned it!!! Any advice???


----------



## Kellz

Just be prepared for the result to go either way :hugs: I can't really answer as I've never had a HCG test done (qualative or quantative).

Good luck I'mn hoping you get the answer you want =)


----------



## Helen

Sorry no advice to give. My HCG levels would have been strange anyway as ours were IVF twins. 

I'd agree with Kellz though and say it could go either way. The things that you may expect with twins like being particularly sick don't always hold true. 

Good luck though. I hope you are lucky. :hugs: How long do you have to wait to find out?


----------



## Vivanco

Going for my blood test this morning and will get the results from there this evening hopefully, then i will have to decide if i would like a scan next week (7weeks) or at 12 weeks. will let you know the levels tonight.

ps had no sickness at all. i had a bug a few weeks ago which i at .first thought was morning sickness, but no i feel fine and dandy!!!


----------



## Vivanco

Well i went to see the midwife this morning and they decided not to test my levels as they would probably be misleading!! So not i have to decide if i want to have a 7 week scan or a 12 week scan!!!


----------



## Kellz

Tough choice.
7 weeks scan should answer your question about if you are carrying twins or not, but you'll see more detail on a 12 week scan.


----------



## Vivanco

I know!! I have driven myself insane today!! Might ask my doctor to do the blood test? So indecicive, one minute i think 7 week scan the next 12!!! Pros and cons for both!!:muaha:


----------



## Carley

Maybe ask her nicely for both :)


----------



## Helen

I'd go for the 7 week scan so you know and you'll still get your 20 week scan (plus loads of others if you are having twins :))


----------



## Vivanco

OH and i have decided to wait till 12 weeks, he thinks i am putting to much pressure on myself already, i get so wrapped up in things - just the sort of person i am!!! Going to be patient sit back and enjoy, although my gut instinct is telling me it's not twins, still - fingers crossed for a happy healthy chubby bundle of lovliness!! or 2?? or 3!!! x x x


----------



## Helen

Good luck. I'll keep my fingers crossed. Make sure you let us know.

:hugs:


----------



## Carley

I can not wait to find out!


----------



## Carley

I keep checking back to see if you replied LOL


----------



## Vivanco

Hi ladies, my baby made it as far as 8 weeks and 5 days and babys heart stopped beating, so so very sad, this is the 3rd time this has happened. Booked in for a D and C on monday. Probably wont be on her very much as we have decided to not try anymore i cant take it x


----------



## Carley

Oh hunny :hugs: My heart is breaking for you. Can I do anything for you?


----------

